# Nativity scene set advice



## woodworkerforchrist (Apr 25, 2013)

Like many of you I am already starting gifts for Christmas 2015 and I am making 50 or more twenty piece Nativity scene sets. They are oak stained but left plain and families can set them up however they like. Right now it has Jesus, Mary, Joseph, 3 wisemen, 3 camels, 2 sheaperds, 3 sheep, 1 cow, I would like to find a better pattern for the baby Jesus in the manger. I also may make a small arch(stable) and star, angel, donkey, and a couple more sheaperds? Wondering any thoughts, ideas? other animals? Thanks!


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

My wife collects nativity sets (we have over 40). The one we got in Germany two years ago had an elephant (don't ask me why) and the one we have from either Mexico or Guatemala (can't remember which) has a rooster (no chickens, just a large rooster). Just my suggestions if you want to make it more international.


----------

